# [RISOLTO] Terminal Server (full screen e multitasking)

## lsegalla

Salve, spesso devo collegarmi via terminal server e gradisco lavorare in modalità full screen (mi son preparato il mio scriptino con rdesktop e con quello lancio la mia sessione) pero' poi si verifica il problema del cambio di schermata in quanto lavoro al 90% sotto gentoo e switchare fra le applicazioni in locale e il terminal server è un tantino una palla: non ho un tasto rapido e comunque sotto terminal ogni shortcut se lo fa suo la sessione.

Mi tocca quindi lavorare in modalità non fullscreen, oppure aprire tutto con krdc e fare un po' di passaggi.

Avete qualche idea per risolvere sta mia esigenza di comodità in maniera rapida ?Last edited by lsegalla on Mon Oct 19, 2009 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

la sparo.

usare due server X e switchare con ctrl-alt-F7/F8 ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa ma usando due X server non è necessario settare prima la variabile DISPLAY sul lato del desktop controllato e poi far ripartire il windows manager? La vedo scomoda come cosa.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Scusa ma usando due X server non è necessario settare prima la variabile DISPLAY sul lato del desktop controllato e poi far ripartire il windows manager? La vedo scomoda come cosa.

 

ho detto che la sparo.

comunque, nella mia idea, il primo server X (F7) esegue esclusivamente un'applicazione rdesktop fullscreen lanciata da uno script automatico, mentre il secondo esegue la normale sessione gentoo.

se funziona (ho dei dubbi sulla utilizzabilità dei tasti switch) non mi sembra scomodo.

----------

## fbcyborg

No io sono intervenuto, perché siccome ci lavoro con questi trucchetti (più che altro c'ho lavorato in passato), la cosa di usare X in questo modo mi sembrava piuttosto laboriosa. Però magari poteva essermi sempre sfuggito qualcosa.

Inoltre non so se questo sistema possa andar bene anche se i computer non sono nella stessa subnet. Non vorrei che ci fosse troppo overhead nel trasferire dati che per lo più riguardano la grafica.

----------

## lsegalla

Quando si lavorava con citrix anzichè terminal server ci riuscivo, ora il fatto è che se premo ad esempio ALT+TAB per switchare fra le applicazioni linux devo sperare di non avere il focus nella finestra terminal (dove ovviamente ce l'ho quando ci lavoro anche per una cavolata), altrimente mi switcha fra le varie applicazioni aperte in terminal server.

Potessi evitare questo... ma non so se ci sia un modo per mantenere la priorità della mia sessione in locale.

Teniamo presente che se mentre continuo a premere ALT+TAB io muovo il mouse (senza cliccare, quindi senza spostare il focus), appena il mouse esce dal bordo della finestra terminal server allora inizia a switchare fra le applicazioni linux.

Specifico che l'impostazione del focus in kde è che devo cliccare per spostare il focus da una finestra all'altra di linux.

Se qualcuno ha qualche altra idea...

----------

## danydany

Ti può aiutare lo switch -K di rdesktop?

 :Smile: 

----------

## lsegalla

Bingo, poi ho pero' avuto il problema che la finestra di terminal server tornava in prima piano comunque ma alla fine smanopolando con le opzioni e lavorando in modalità seamless ho trovato un sistema che mi va bene, direi che è risolto, grazie mille (non so perchè nella guida non lo avevo visto, ma ho trovato anche altre opzioni poi)

----------

## danydany

Bene.

Posteresti la soluzione completa?

----------

## lsegalla

 *danydany wrote:*   

> Bene.
> 
> Posteresti la soluzione completa?

 

Ecco qua, ho fatto un riassunto generale di tutto cio' che uso, di seguito un po' di note ed esempi

```

# un po' di esempi

# Per dare un titolo alla finestra

# rdesktop -u xxxxxxx -d intranet -T Terminal\ Server -K -k it -N -a 24 192.168.1.xx

# Per avviare Terminal Server senza windows decoration

# rdesktop -u xxxxxxx -d intranet -D -K -k it -N -a 24 192.168.1.xx

# Per far andare Terminal Server in full screen

# rdesktop -u xxxxxxx -d intranet -f -K -k it -N -a 24 192.168.1.xx

# Per lanciare il Desktop Terminal Server in modalità seamless

# rdesktop -u xxxxxxx -d intranet -A -f -K -k it -N -a 24 192.168.1.xx

# Per lanciare la singola applicazione in modalità seamless fare come segue:

# rdesktop -u xxxxxxx -d intranet -A -s 'notepad' -K -k it -N -a 24 192.168.1.xx

# Per lanciare terminal server in mod. finestra adattata al VAIO

# rdesktop -g 1150x720 -u xxxxxxx -d intranet -K -k it -N -a 24 192.168.1.xx

# -z   abilita la compressione del datastream RDP

# -P   abilita il caching of bitmaps

# -T   assegna un titolo alla finestra

# -f   va in full screen

# -D   elimina le windows decorations

# -A   parte in modalità seamless

# -s   fa partire la singola applicazione

```

Qui invece quello che uso

```

# Per far partire il notepad (questa non la uso, è un esempio)

# rdesktop -z -P -g 1201x734 -u xxxxxxx -p xxxxxxx -d intranet -s 'notepad' -D -K -k it -N -a 16 192.168.1.xx

# Per far partire subito l'amministrazione delle sessioni Terminal Server di Azienda A

# rdesktop -z -P -g 1201x734 -u xxxxxxx -p xxxxxxx -d intranet -s '%SystemRoot%\system32\tsadmin.exe' -D -K -k it -N -a 16 192.168.1.xx

# Per far partire subito l'amministrazione delle sessioni Terminal Server di Azienda B

# rdesktop -z -P -g 1201x734 -u xxxxxxx -p xxxxxxx -d intranet -s '%SystemRoot%\system32\tsadmin.exe' -D -K -k it -N -a 16 192.168.0.xx

# Per far partire direttamente VSPHERE per l'amministrazione dei servers

# rdesktop -z -P -g 1201x734 -u xxxxxxx -p xxxxxxx -d intranet -s '"C:\Programmi\VMware\Infrastructure\Virtual Infrastructure Client\Launcher\VpxClient.exe"' -D -K -k it -N -a 16 192.168.1.xx

# Per far partire direttamente il Desktop di Terminal Server

# rdesktop -z -P -g 1201x734 -u xxxxxxx -p xxxxxxx -d intranet -D -K -k it -N -a 16 192.168.1.xx

```

----------

